# Helpfull videos I came across



## beavis (Dec 3, 2010)

I've found this site to be very helpful for me as a first time builder, lots of info in these videos!

http://www.gatewaynmra.org/video/worlds-greatest-hobby.htm

I'm pretty much building my layout per these videos instructions with my own design and different track materials but the table and landscape will be built with these techniques.


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you for that lead. I am in the midst of building and I will be watching these videos to get idea and ways of doing things.


----------

